# G120C - Basic Safety über Klemmen - Anzeige STO in ZSW1 und Wiederanlauf ohne Quitt



## RONIN (2 Juni 2017)

Hallo.

Hab jetzt zum Ersten mal mit den G120- bzw. G120C-FUs von Siemens zu tun.
Projektierung in TIAv14SP1, Ansteuerung über DP (keine F-CPU) und Basic-Safety (STO) über Klemmen.
Anwendung ist einfache Fördertechnik. Teste das Ding gerade mal bevor wir die Anlage damit planen.

Mit dem STO komm ich nicht klar...
1) Woher bekomme ich die Info dass der STO aktiv ist über DP?In Tia wähle ich beim IBN-Assistenten "Fördertechnik mit Feldbus und Basic Safety".
Als Telegramm wird dann "Telegramm 352" ausgewählt.

Im Aufbau von Telegramm 352 gibt es aber nichts dass mir an dies SPS meldet dass der STO aktiv ist.
Im Zustandswort (ZSW1) gibt es kein entsprechendes Bit und es gibt auch keinen spezifischen Code im Warn/Störwort.
Hab das auch am Umrichter probiert. Wenn ich den STO-Kreis öffne dann bleibt der Antrieb stehen und am Display sehe in den STO.
Über den Datenaustausch sehe ich keine Info an dem ich das Ausmachen könnte.
Ich sehe zwar das AUS3 aktiv ist, aber nicht dass es der STO ist.

Der Support hat mir geraten das Telegramm auf "Freie Konfiguration" zu stellen und dann das STO-Bit in das ZSW (statt einem anderen Bit) reinzunehmen (Siehe Anhang).
Gibt's da keine besseren Weg das STO in nem Standard-Telegramm zu bekommen ohne das ich jeden FU dafür extra konfigurieren muss?​
2) Wiederanlauf beim Schließen des STO-Kreises ohne ResetWenn ich bei dem FU den STO-Kreis wieder schließe geht der Umrichter sofort in den Anlauf wenn das Startsignal über DP noch anliegt.
Ist also direkt ein Wiederanlauf nach dem Rücksetzen des Stellgliedes, in dem Fall ein Deckelschalter.
Laut Support wäre das so. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit dass ein Reset am Umrichter erforderlich ist?
Wie macht ihr das?​


----------



## MSB (2 Juni 2017)

Eigentlich sind beide Probleme die du hast von Haus aus extern zu lösen. 

A) Die SPS weiß normalerweise doch sowieso welche Sicherheitskreise aktiv sind, wozu brauchst du dann noch die Meldung vom einzelnen FU? 

B) Selbsttätiger Wiederanlauf: Wenn du das Sicherheitsrelais auf einen Schütz legst würde der Motor auch selbstständig anlaufen, warum sollte sich der FU hier anders verhalten?

Mfg
Manuel

Gesendet von Mobilgerät


----------



## RONIN (2 Juni 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> A) Die SPS weiß normalerweise doch sowieso welche Sicherheitskreise aktiv sind, wozu brauchst du dann noch die Meldung vom einzelnen FU?


In dem Fall nur ein einfacher Deckelschalter am Antrieb. Den hätte ich eigentlich gerne direkt an den FU geschlossen und dann über den FU das Auslösen ausgewertet.
Die SPS sollte eigentlich vom FU die Info bekommen dass der Kreis ausgelöst hat.

Bzw. würde ich es für Normal halten dass mir der Umrichter über den DP den Grund für seine fehlende Betriebsbereitschaft (STO aktiv) liefert...



MSB schrieb:


> B) Selbsttätiger Wiederanlauf: Wenn du das Sicherheitsrelais auf einen Schütz legst würde der Motor auch selbstständig anlaufen, warum sollte sich der FU hier anders verhalten?


Ich will eigentlich kein Sicherheitsrelais dazwischen bauen müssen. Ich hatte eigentlich erwartet dass der FU die Funktion übernehmen könnte.
Also Deckelschalter auf F-DI am Umrichter und daneben liegenden Quittiertaster auch direkt auf den FU-DI.


----------



## Münchnerjunge (2 Juni 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Hab jetzt zum Ersten mal mit den G120- bzw. G120C-FUs von Siemens zu tun.
> ...



1) Wenn du einen sicherheitsrelevanten Deckelkontakt hast, hat der idR auch ein Meldekontakt!? Der wird üblicherweise auf die CPU gelegt. Oder aber du verwendest nen DO des FUs, das kann man ja in der Konfig zuweisen.
Alternativ Freies Telegramm zusammenstellen. Haben da nen eigenes Telegramm zusammengebastelt, welches die für uns relevanten Daten liefert.

2) Wenn dein Meldekontakt wie auch immer kam, dann den Startbefehl wegnehmen. Aber das ist dann nicht mehr im F-Zugelassenen Bereich und jede Sicherheitsfachkraft wird dir das so nicht abnehmen, oder?
Sollte ein automatischer Wiederanlauf sicherheitsgerecht verhindert werden, so musst du wohl die Hardware nachrüsten.

Ich frage mich grade was die zweikanalige Auswertung macht, wenn nur ein Kanal wegfällt? Muss man dann nach Wiederkehr 'nur' quittieren oder ist ein Neustart erfolderlich?


----------



## RONIN (2 Juni 2017)

Münchnerjunge schrieb:


> 1) Wenn du einen sicherheitsrelevanten Deckelkontakt hast, hat der idR auch ein Meldekontakt!? Der wird üblicherweise auf die CPU gelegt. Oder aber du verwendest nen DO des FUs, das kann man ja in der Konfig zuweisen.


Wozu der Aufwand mit dem extra Hilfskontakt + DI? Die Info kann mir ja gleich der Umirchter geben.
Mich hat nur gewundert dass der G120 standardmäßig die Info "STO aktiv" gar nicht weitergibt.
Kam mir komisch vor, ich dachte da mache ich was falsch.



Münchnerjunge schrieb:


> 2) Wenn dein Meldekontakt wie auch immer kam, dann den Startbefehl wegnehmen. Aber das ist dann nicht mehr im F-Zugelassenen Bereich und jede Sicherheitsfachkraft wird dir das so nicht abnehmen, oder?
> Sollte ein automatischer Wiederanlauf sicherheitsgerecht verhindert werden, so musst du wohl die Hardware nachrüsten.


Den Startbefehl kann ich wegnehmen wenn ich des STO gemeldet bekomme... 
Das ich so den Wiederanlauf nicht sicherheitsgerecht verhindern kann ist klar, ist auch nicht das Ziel.
Auslegung ist eine 2-kanalige Auswertung mit einkanaligem Reset. Wiederanlauf nach dem Schließen des Deckels bringt keine Gefahr deswegen tuts ein einfacher Reset. Das wollte ich eben gleich komplett vom G120 erledigen lassen. Bei anderen Umrichtern kann man meist einstellen ob der STO quittierplichtig ist oder nicht. Dachte das gibt es hier auch bzw. das ich es nicht gefunden habe...



Münchnerjunge schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grade was die zweikanalige Auswertung macht, wenn nur ein Kanal wegfällt? Muss man dann nach Wiederkehr 'nur' quittieren oder ist ein Neustart erfolderlich?


Liefern nen Diskrepanzfehler. STO-Kreis öffnen und erneut schließen, dann Reset.


----------



## Hesse (2 Juni 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind beide Probleme die du hast von Haus aus extern zu lösen.
> A)     Die SPS weiß normalerweise doch sowieso welche Sicherheitskreise aktiv sind, wozu brauchst du dann noch die Meldung vom einzelnen FU?


  Das sehe ich anders, hier muss ich RONIN zustimmen 
  Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben das der FU meldet STO erreicht.
  Alles andere ist doch dann ein raten:“ Eigentlich müsste eine STO vorhanden sein“
  An den Festo Controller gibt es dazu sogar ein extra Relaiskontakt (Rückmeldekontakt für den Zustand „Safe Torque Off“ )
  Und dieses ist auch über den Bus verfügbar 


RONIN schrieb:


> Bzw. würde ich es für Normal halten dass mir der Umrichter über den DP den Grund für seine fehlende Betriebsbereitschaft (STO aktiv) liefert....


*ACK*


----------



## offliner (6 Juni 2017)

Natürlich geht das, dass der FU das Signal zurückmeldet. Dazu sollte man sich einfach mal im STARTER die Masken ansehen und da sollte dann auch der entsprechende Kontakt sichtbar sein.
Den kann man dann beliebig auf einen Digitalausgang, oder auch auf ein Bit um Antriebstelegramm verschalten. 
Ich empfehle einfach mal einen Blick in die Listenhandbücher zum Antrieb zu werfen, da sind zum einen die Parameter erklärt und in den Funktionsplänen sieht man auch die Verschaltungsmöglichkeiten.
z.B. für G120C https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/109482977 (Plan P2810, Seite 516).


----------



## RONIN (6 Juni 2017)

Das es so geht ist ja bekannt, hatte den Screenshot aus Startdrive/TIA ja im Ursprungspost.. 
Dass das Bit in keinem Standardtelegramm verschalten ist hätte ich ja noch verstanden, aber dass man keinen Warn/Störcode bekommt, wenn der STO aktiv ist, hat mich dann verwundert.
Ich dachte da mache ich was falsch, anscheinend ist das aber so.

Kennst du auch ne Möglichkeit dass nach STO ein Reset (zb. über DI am Umrichter) erforderlich wird?


----------



## offliner (6 Juni 2017)

STO ist ja auch keine Störung für den FU, sondern ein Betriebszustand. 
Eine Quittierung ist meiner Meinung nach nicht notwendig. AUS1 muss aber abgewählt werden und zum Einschalten wieder eingeschaltet werden.
Hier könnte ich mir über freie Bausteine vorstellen, eine Art Reset zu realisieren.

Der Screenshot ist mir durchgegangen...

Wenn gewünscht, dann kann auch mit STO aktiv ein externe Warnung/Fehler getriggert werden...


----------



## RONIN (6 Juni 2017)

offliner schrieb:


> Wenn gewünscht, dann kann auch mit STO aktiv ein externe Warnung/Fehler getriggert werden...


Wäre mir recht, weist du auf die Schnelle wie?
Kann mir vorstellen wenn ich das über "Ausgang STO aktiv" (Screenshot oben) mache, dann verliere ich das STO-Bit auf der Schnittstelle.
Ich müsste dann den Zustand der ausgelösten Störung auf des Statuswort legen nehme ich an...


----------



## offliner (7 Juni 2017)

das Bit kann im Steuerwort Störungen/Warnungen (P2106 bzw. P2112 für Warnung)verschaltet werden (siehe Listenhandbuch Plan 2546). Es wird dann F07860 ausgelöst. 
Aber es handelt sich halt dann um eine Störung am Umrichter. Der FU geht dann auch in den Zustand einer Störung.


----------

